# Just back from Worldmark Solvang



## Cathyb

We just completed a 3 day, 2 night FREE package for bringing a couple with us for the sales presentation. The Solvang timeshare is just two blocks from downtown.  We were in a three bedroom, two bath (Unit 5102) and had a view of the mountains.  Perfect location!

The resort is three stories, has a very small pool and spa, rec room with TV and pool table. Our Master bedroom was not overly large and had a tiny bathroom with poor lighting. Kitchen was adequate as was living room/dining area.  The other two bedrooms were reasonably sized with large 2nd bathroom.  There is free Internet and coffee in the lobby.

It had been about 15 yrs since we had visited Solvang and was slightly disappointed with the present town.  Every other shop was either selling wine or tourist stuff and it has lost its charm of the Danish spirit in my opinion.  Several hotel establishments were empty (closed) and the town has expanded with tourism in mind instead of quaintness. We did visit a miniature horse farm out of town that was very interesting, but more than three day stay would be pushing it for a 'vacation'.

As a Worldmark owner and noticing the high credits required for staying there, it is overpriced.   The units were adequate but not furnished generously, our toilet clogged up several times and this building is only one year old, etc.  We are glad we got to visit it and will probably only use it for a stopover for a night going south to north.  If anyone has questions, I'll try to answer them.


----------



## roadsister

cathyb wrote: "....As a Worldmark owner and noticing the high credits required for staying there, it is overpriced....."

Hi Cathy,

I thought it was just me thinking that the town had dramatically changed....we enjoyed traveling around finding the spots where the movie Sideways was filmed.  I agree, a week is a long time there unless you travel to Santa Barbara, or other areas for day trips.

Regarding credits - 12,000 credits is what a majority of the Worldmark resorts are for a 3 bedroom in high season - Depoe Bay, Eagle Crest, Gleneden, Windsor, Oceanside to name a few examples.


----------



## BocaBum99

Cathy,

Did you get any split pea soup?


----------



## Cathyb

BocaBum:  You are a scream   We talked about it, but didn't.


----------



## Cathyb

roadsister:  I would 'pay' 12,000 any day for Depoe Bay over Solvang.  The furnishings at Deport Bay paralleled Marriott quality -- the furniture at Solvang is more Holiday Inn-ish if you know what I mean.  BTW, the living room TV was less than 24" I think and sat in this bigger cabinet making it look rather strange.


----------



## brehaul30

We just bought our first timeshare contract with Worldmark! (BTW got a great deal resale from advice at TUG and WMOWNERS).  Having visited Solvang several years ago, we thought it might be a nice place to return to using Worldmark points.  Thanks for the objective evaluation of the property and the town.  We would be interested in any other suggestions for summertime or march break vacationing in the southwest US with kids (11 & 8).  TT


----------



## Cathyb

brehaul30:  How about Disneyland Worldmark or Oceanside which is about one hr drive to San Diego Zoo, Seaworld or half hour to Wild Animal Park.  Don't do Wild Animal in the summer - too hot but March would be perfect. The others are nice year round.  Also in the mountains Worldmark has Big Bear and they have nice activities for children -- but my first choice would be the one in Anaheim for Disneyland.  Enjoy!


----------



## kapish

*A few pictures of the 3BR unit*

Thanks again Cathy for the review of WorldMark Solvang. 

Here are a few pictures of the 3BR unit where we stayed at...   





Dining table in the 3BR. A bit small if you have 8 people in the unit.





From the living room - looking at the kitchen





View from the small kitchen area towards the living room


----------



## kapish

Main building; facing the street; check-in area





Hot tub, pool and couple of buildings


----------



## Cathyb

kapish -- yep that looks alot like the one we were in!  I wish I knew how to do pictures on here -- I just freeze when I try.  Great job!


----------



## kapish

Cathyb said:


> kapish -- yep that looks alot like the one we were in!  I wish I knew how to do pictures on here -- I just freeze when I try.  Great job!


Thanks Kathy. If you would like me to post please feel free to send the pictures/link to me via email and I will be glad to host and post the pictures for you.


----------



## Malibu Sky

I agree, Solvang has lost its charm over the years.  Personally, I think that if it were not for the Chumash Casino and Santa Ynez wine area, Solvang would really be dead!!  :zzz:


----------

